# Jogl oder Java3D ?



## Friedhelm (5. Aug 2010)

Hallo,

Ich schlage mich jetzt schon seit Tagem mit OpenGL rum. Komme mit Jogl ganz gut klar... ist aber anstrengend (da gibts keine gekapselten 3D Objekte, man muss alles alleine linear aufbauen).

Frage: Wie ist das bei Java3D? War jemand auch schon mal vor der Entscheidung Jogl oder Java3D?
Ohne Java3D je programmiert zu haben, hatte ich den Eindruck bei einigen Java3D Demos, das Jogl ca. 2-3 Mal schneller ist beim rendern als Java3D. Also sollte man besser bai Jogl bleiben?


Noch was... Ich möchte gerne in Jogl Objekte in der der 3D Scene "anfassen" können (mit der Maus draufklicken) und bewegen. Tja, es gibt da wohl Tricks (AugenStrahlVerfolgung etc. - Bau das Rad neu), aber keiner rückt einen "anständigen" Source Code raus... alles wohl top secret... oder ich habe noch nicht lange dannach gesucht (2 Tage).

Vielleicht hatte jemand hier das gleiche Problem und kann mir helfen.

Zum Schluss: wie läuft das unter Android... ist da OpenGL einfacher, wenn ja warum?


----------



## Antoras (5. Aug 2010)

Ich hab mich nur mit den oberflächlichen Unterschieden zwischen OpenGL, Java3D und anderen Software Rasterizern/Engines auseinandergesetzt. In wie fern Java3D langsamer als OpenGL ist, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. 
Ich kann dazu nur sagen, dass Java3D's Code von Haus aus natürlich viel mehr bietet als nur Striche und so ein Zeugs zu rendern. Wenn du dir Java3D's Funktionalität erreichen möchtest, dann büßt du auch schnell Performance ein. Von dem her ist das nicht vergleichbar - Mikrobenchmarks mit ein paar sich drehenden Würfeln schon gleich zwei mal nicht.

Bezüglich Objekte selektieren: Google mal nach 
	
	
	
	





```
opengl object selection
```
 und 
	
	
	
	





```
opengl picking
```
, da findest du genug - auch Codebeispiele (wahrscheinlich nur nicht unbedingt in Java).


----------



## Evil-Devil (5. Aug 2010)

Alternativ einfach auf der JOGL Seite schauen. Die haben relativ viele Tutorials zu einer Vielzahl an Themen rund um OpenGL. ALternativ ein Buch zur OpenGL Programmierung organisieren und den vorliegenden C/C++ Code nach Java portieren.


----------



## Friedhelm (5. Aug 2010)

Hallo,

Ich wühle mich ja schon seit 2 Tagen durch Google  Aber das mit dem Picking (Java) ist offensichtlich sehr schwierig.

Ok, ich wer mal weiter suchen... 

Ist das unter Android mit OpenGL ebenso schwierig?


----------



## mattn (5. Aug 2010)

in wiefern schwierig?


----------



## Friedhelm (5. Aug 2010)

Mal noch ne andere Frage:

Ich versuche gerade die OpenGL Scene (GLCanvas) in ein JPanel mit Hilfe von Jogl Screenshot zu projezieren. Das klappt gut, nur muss dazu die OpenGL Scene auf dem Bildschirm zu sehen sein.

Ich würde gerne den GLCanvas verstecken in dem die Scene läuft und das Abbild davon in einem Jpanel anzeigen lassen... 

Hat dafür jemand einen Tip für mich, wie ich dem GLCanvas sagen kann "Hey, auch wenn Du nicht auf dem Screen zu sehen bist, rendere weiter Deine Scene und gib mir davon einen Screenshot!"


----------



## Friedhelm (5. Aug 2010)

mattn hat gesagt.:


> in wiefern schwierig?



Naja, umständlich... wie ich oben schon das mit Jogl beschrieben habe.


----------



## mattn (5. Aug 2010)

ich habs so... 

```
PickTranslateBehavior pickT = new PickTranslateBehavior(rootBG, canvas, BigBounds);
PickZoomBehavior	      pickZ = new PickZoomBehavior(rootBG, canvas, BigBounds);
```

naja und dann kanst wenn du das brauchst mit der callbackmethode noch belibig was ausführen, wenn du was bewegst(linienverfolgung etc)


----------



## Friedhelm (5. Aug 2010)

mattn hat gesagt.:


> ich habs so...
> 
> ```
> PickTranslateBehavior pickT = new PickTranslateBehavior(rootBG, canvas, BigBounds);
> ...



Danke, aber ich versteh nur Bahnhof 

Ich habe da mal eine MouseToJogleWorld Funktion gesehen, die notwendig ist, um ...

... mal sehen, vielleicht schmeiss ich das auch alles in die Ecke und warte bis mal ein gescheites 3D System kommt, bei dem man nicht in einer Dunkelkammer sitzt und verzweifelt den Buchstaben F sucht 

Hab irgendwie keine Lust mehr auf dieses "gefrickle". Trotzdem erstmal Dank an Euch.

Werd mir das in ein paar Tagen mal unter Android anschauen...


----------



## Guest2 (5. Aug 2010)

Moin,



Friedhelm hat gesagt.:


> Ich würde gerne den GLCanvas verstecken in dem die Scene läuft und das Abbild davon in einem Jpanel anzeigen lassen...



nur zur Sicherheit: GLJPanel kennst Du?
(Allgemein ist OpenGL und lightweight (z.B. Swing) immer ein wenig Haarig.)




Friedhelm hat gesagt.:


> Ist das unter Android mit OpenGL ebenso schwierig?



Android unterstützt OpenGL ES1.0 insofern vermutlich nicht viel anders als das was Du zurzeit mit OpenGL machst. Allerdings habe ich selber kein Android, kann Dir also auch nicht sagen ob es praktisch nicht noch irgendwo zusätzliche Schwierigkeiten gibt.




Friedhelm hat gesagt.:


> Aber das mit dem Picking (Java) ist offensichtlich sehr schwierig.



Nicht unbedingt, es gibt halt nur vor allem verschiedene Varianten. Und welche für Dich die Richtige ist, kann man pauschal nicht sagen. 

Das von mattn gepostete ist Java3D.

Vermutlich suchst Du was in der näheren Umgebung von gluUnProject.

Gruß,
Fancy


----------



## Evil-Devil (5. Aug 2010)

Vielleicht solltest du dich nach einer passenden 3D Engine umschauen. Die wird in aller Regel die von dir gesuchten Dinge bereits bereit stellen.


----------



## Friedhelm (5. Aug 2010)

Ja, ich kenne GLPanel... ist unter Mac zu langsam (ist wohl ein Mac-JavaBug, bei Windows hat man die Probleme nicht, wie ich gelesen habe).

Ich werd mir mal JMonkeyEngine ansehen... Jogl pur kannste auf jeden fall vergessen 


Nachtrag: ups, das ist ja eine GameEngine... kann ich nicht gebrauchen.


----------



## Landei (5. Aug 2010)

Die Frage auf Java3D oder JOGL zu beschränken, ist ziemlich einseitig, nicht? Schließlich gibt es JMonkeyEngine, Ardor3D...


----------



## Friedhelm (5. Aug 2010)

Landei hat gesagt.:


> Die Frage auf Java3D oder JOGL zu beschränken, ist ziemlich einseitig, nicht? Schließlich gibt es JMonkeyEngine, Ardor3D...



Ardor3D sieht ganz gut aus (sogar mit Collada Import)... und vor allem mit Android Support. So kann man auch gleich unter Android damit programmieren 

Werd erstmal bei 2D weiter machen und dann in ein paar Wochen auf 3D umsteigen.


----------



## Friedhelm (5. Aug 2010)

Übrigens, wer unter Android Games machen möchte... dem kann ich "ShiVa 3D" empfehlen.

Da klickt man sich nen Game zusammen (WYSIWYG Software):

Cross-Platform 3D Game Engine with All-in-one Visual Editor


Kostet 160 Euro (kommerziell nutzbar), für Privatgebrauch ist es kostenlos (Es gibt zwar auch Unity, aber da kostet die Lizenz ca. 1600€ )

Ist zwar alles ganz gut und schön... nur nützt mir nichts, da ich ja keine Spiele machen will


----------



## mattn (6. Aug 2010)

Friedhelm hat gesagt.:


> Danke, aber ich versteh nur Bahnhof
> 
> Ich habe da mal eine MouseToJogleWorld Funktion gesehen, die notwendig ist, um ...
> 
> ...



das sind die einzigsten funktionen die implementieren musst um ein angeklicktes objekt in alle 3 Dimensionen verschieben zu können ...

Zoom - Z achse
Trans. - X+Y Achse


----------



## truesoul (6. Aug 2010)

So etwas aufklärungsunterricht 

Java3D ist für eine "belebte" bewegliche Welt ausgelegt.
Wenn man also eine Anwendung schreiben will, wo z.B ein Roboter bewegungsabläufe oder sonstige Animation durchführen soll , das ist Java3D besser.
Java3D hat übrigens die meisten Implementierten möglichkeiten Animationen durchzuführen.


OpenGL wird sehr oft für CAD Programme verwendet.
Also ist OpenGL für eine statische Welt ausgelegt. Es sind natürlich möglich Animationen mit OpenGL durchzuführen aber nicht so effektiv wie bei Java3D. 
Bei OpenGL wird mehr Wert auf die Qualität der Darstellung gelegt als auf Animationen.
Meines Wissen gibt es keine Baumstruktur bei OpenGL.
Vorteil bei OpenGL , man kann es in unterschiedlichen Programmiersprache verwenden  
Und es gibt JMonkeyEngine uvm.


P.S
Das Picking in Java3D gestalltet sich eigentlich recht einfach.
Es sind nur ein paar Zeilen von nöten und Picking zu verwenden.


----------



## Guest2 (6. Aug 2010)

An hartwarebeschleunigter Grafik auf breiter Basis gibt es praktisch nur DirectX und OpenGL.

Die in diesem Thread genanten 3D Engines  nutzen OpenGL (Java3D und Ardor3D imho Jogl bzw. JMonkeyEngine imho Jogl oder LWJGL). Eine 3D Engine ist nichts anderes als eine Abstraktionsschicht über OpenGL bzw. DirectX. Und bilden meistens einen Szenengraphen um eben das darzustellende einfacher handhabbar zu machen.

Eine Unterscheidung in "belebte" oder "statische" Welt ist damit nicht unbedingt korrekt.

OpenGL (insbesondere die aktuellen Versionen GL > 3.1 bzw. ES 2)  ist praktisch ausschließlich dafür da um einen Satz von Dreiecken über eine "Berechnungsvorschrift" (Fixed-Function oder Shader) auf den Bildschirm zu bringen. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Das Ziel ist also etwas vollkommen anderes als das Ziel einer 3D Engine. Und damit nicht vergleichbar.

Gruß,
Fancy


----------



## Evil-Devil (6. Aug 2010)

truesoul hat gesagt.:


> OpenGL wird sehr oft für CAD Programme verwendet.
> Also ist OpenGL für eine statische Welt ausgelegt. Es sind natürlich möglich Animationen mit OpenGL durchzuführen aber nicht so effektiv wie bei Java3D.
> Bei OpenGL wird mehr Wert auf die Qualität der Darstellung gelegt als auf Animationen.
> Meines Wissen gibt es keine Baumstruktur bei OpenGL.


Trolle nicht füttern, ich weiß...aber bevor du dein bestes zu OpenGL gibst informiere dich bitte im Vorfelde. Zum einen nutzt Java3D zur Darstellungen DirectX bzw. wahlweise OpenGL und zum anderen stellt OpenGL lediglich Werkzeuge bereit. Das Haus muss man schon selbst erstellen.

Ein paar OpenGL Applikationen die mir spontan einfallen:
Quake 1 bis 4, Doom 3, allg. alle 3D Modellierungstools, medizinische wie auch wissenschaftliche Anwendungen. Zb. im Krankenhaus.

Und das Animationen in Java3D effektiver sein sollen als in OGL halte ich für ein Gerücht ^^


----------



## Marco13 (6. Aug 2010)

Trollig war das wohl nicht. Eher drollig 

Vielleicht mal plakativ, also ohne zuu viel Wert auf Präzision zu legen: Ich will einen Würfel malen, der mit einem JPG texturiert ist.

OpenGL:

```
Definiere die Koordinaten des Würfels
Definiere die Texturkoordinaten für den Würfel
Definiere die Indizes für die Koordinaten
Lade ein JPG mit einer externen Bibliothek ( :eek: )
Bring die Bilddaten ins passende Format
Schreibe einen Shader ( :eek: )
Binde die Geometriedaten
Binde die Texturdaten
Male die gebundenen Daten
Un-binde die Geometriedaten
Un-binde die Texturdaten
```

Java3D:

```
Erstelle eine "Box"
Erstelle eine "Appearance"
Erstelle eine "Texture"
Füge alles zu einem Shape zusammen
Leg das Shape in den Szenegraphen
```

JMonkeyEngine:

```
Vermutlich sowas wie scene.addTexturedCube(size, textureFile)
```



Oder anders gesagt: OpenGL und Java3D zu vergleichen, ist wie Assembler mit Java zu vergleichen. Und JME... ist dann Scala


----------



## truesoul (7. Aug 2010)

Evil-Devil hat gesagt.:


> Trolle nicht füttern, ich weiß...aber bevor du dein bestes zu OpenGL gibst informiere dich bitte im Vorfelde. Zum einen nutzt Java3D zur Darstellungen DirectX bzw. wahlweise OpenGL und zum anderen stellt OpenGL lediglich Werkzeuge bereit. Das Haus muss man schon selbst erstellen.
> 
> Ein paar OpenGL Applikationen die mir spontan einfallen:
> Quake 1 bis 4, Doom 3, allg. alle 3D Modellierungstools, medizinische wie auch wissenschaftliche Anwendungen. Zb. im Krankenhaus.
> ...



Schande über mein Haupt, dann waren meine Informationsquellen wohl nicht die Richtige wahl, was nicht heißen soll das es an den Quellen lag, das ich solch falsche Information von mir preisgebe.


----------

